# An article on C. H. Spurgeon and textual criticism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 21, 2022)

You may find Elijah Hixson's essay 'New Testament Textual Criticism in the Ministry of Charles Haddon Spurgeon' an informative read.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

